# Resizing GIF animated pic?



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Apparently my sig is too big and needs to be resized, how do i do that?!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Jimmyness said:


> Apparently my sig is too big and needs to be resized, how do i do that?!


Hey, I remember seeing a freeware program somewhere that resized .gif images, to include the animated ones....let me look around for it


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You need to go into a program to resize it like photoshop or paint. If you want I can do it for you. You'll need to resize all the sigs then reanimate them.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Maybe reduce the resolution and/or color depth, too -- to get the file size down? 100K is the limit. I had to reduce to 128 colors to get mine down.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> You need to go into a program to resize it like photoshop or paint. If you want I can do it for you. You'll need to resize all the sigs then reanimate them.


Would resizing the images individually make the gif file smaller, or would you need to make the animation quicker too?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think resizing each individual image, before you paste them together into a strip, would be the way to go. Because the height of the strip is fine, but the width is too wide. But if you try to resize the whole strip at once, then the proportions will be off. That will reduce the file size quite a bit. Then if it's still too large, you may have to reduce the resolution or color depth, as mentioned above. If your software can do that. The speed of the animation doesn't contribute to the file size, it's the number of motion frames for special effects in between. And it didn't look like you had any of that.


----------

